# Dogs welcome home veterans (Warning: May cause something to get in your eye)



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I swear I wasn't crying,I was just ummmm yea I was just cutting some onions.

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

awesome video


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saw the title and still watched at work not smart...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Yup, I lost it at the old Golden Retriever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh so great! and I was at work as well, lol. Oh well, I got my whole office tearing up with me, lol. Dogs rule!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey aus_staffy
Good stuff right there-cant beat the 100% honest responce from a dog.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Dogs welcome home veterans*

I didn't cry but I was certainly moved by the videos. Dogs are just great! :woof:


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Dont tell my wife, but I dont know who i missed more, Jaxx or her!:stick:


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

awwwwww the one with the lab at the airport whining.. awww chocked me up! so cute!


----------

